

Silicon Valley salaries: developers make big bank in 2012 (infographic) - kjhughes
http://venturebeat.com/2013/02/13/silicon-valley-salaries-developers-make-big-bank-in-2012-infographic/

======
sethist
It seems like their sample population is too small to be fully confident in
their conclusions. For example, why does the average salary for Java, Ruby,
and Python specialists peak 3-5 years into their career and then decline? Why
do early career candidates from top schools make less than their counterparts
from worse schools? I don't think this can all be explained away with the
equity argument and if it can, it probably makes the whole exercise moot.

------
suyash
What happen to iOS Engineers? I don't believe this infograph 100%.

